#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  禮物系統種類提案（已結束）

## 雪麒

禮物系統已於日前上線，不過禮物的種類仍很缺乏。
所以，請眾獸一起來提出禮物種類的提案吧～

每隻獸可以提出不超過3個的禮物種類提案，內容包括：
名稱：
描述：（不少於50字）
圖標：（貼圖或粘貼圖片網址，應可以以自由版權形式使用，實在無法找到可不填）

提案於1月28日24:00截止，屆時將對提案進行分類並進行投票。

希望眾獸踴躍參與哦⊙w⊙～

----------


## 斯冰菊

名稱：升級賀禮
描述：在有獸升級(從**狼升級到**狼之類。)的時候，其友獸倘若選擇此一禮物頗為適合。此禮物之價格建議為80樂園幣，有效期限為三個月。
圖標：http://virtualmarketingofficer.com/2...rs-and-others/

名稱：天狼友誼雙星
描述：倘若友獸們雙方都認為與對方友誼十分深厚或想促進友誼、彰顯友誼者，添購此一禮物頗為適合。該禮物之價格建議為120樂園幣，有效期限為半年。
圖標：http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Si...bble_photo.jpg

名稱：月食十週年樂園獸慶禮
描述：今年10月8日，在狼版十歲獸慶前三天，台灣將發生月全食！此一難得之景象似乎是在為狼版慶生的天文賀禮呢！在狼版十週年贈送友獸此一禮物，為狼版祝「獸」再適合不過啦！
圖標：http://findicons.com/icon/131023/howling_wolf?id=131023、http://findicons.com/icon/44361/lunar_eclipse?id=324043，圖標可二選一。

----------


## 狼王白牙

名稱：美味的肉
描述：這裡是狼之樂園，經過多次的調察顯示肉食動物占了9成，所以送出美味的肉食可以在日常使用，增進獸迷社區的趣味。對了，這美味的肉是合成的，沒有任何樂園獸因這肉受到傷害。 :3
授權：Freeware, non-commercial
圖標：  http://findicons.com/icon/393/meat?id=408

名稱：活力蔬菜
描述：您知道嗎？不是只有草食性動物im吃蔬菜，肉食性動物在動物園中會添加很多蔬菜食物，即使在也野外，肉食性動物則會以樹葉或是嫩草來幫助消化，偶爾均衡一下是不錯的選擇。: 3
授權：Freeware, non-commercial
圖標：http://findicons.com/icon/126304/lettuce?id=407555

以上皆提案為 10-15 樂園幣

----------


## 雪麒

鑑於提案數量有限，就不進行投票篩選，以上提案全部通過～
可至 http://wolfbbs.net/market.php?do=item&id=23 查看～
感謝兩位的精彩提案:3

And To 冰菊：
因為目前還沒法實現不同的禮物有不同的顯示時間，故依舊只能顯示1個月，因此價格也在冰菊提出的基礎上折半了～

----------

